# Detached or connected?



## Java (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm getting ready to build my riser and screen wall. Dumb question, but do I build them detached from the walls to keep from transmitting sound? The riser should be fairly easy to "float", but I'm not as sure on the screen wall. I went to great lengths (double dry wall, GG, clips) to reduce sound transmission. What tricks can I do to minimize the screen wall from short circuiting those efforts?

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its better to leave them just sitting on the floor, just make sure you have them full of fiber insulation but not stuffed.


----------



## Java (Jun 10, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> Its better to leave them just sitting on the floor, just make sure you have them full of fiber insulation but not stuffed.


Thanks, Tony.

I was not planning on having a stage with my screen wall (don't need to encourage the little ones to climb up and dance :nono. Do I build a small base (20" deep) to support the Screen wall?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Java said:


> Do I build a small base (20" deep) to support the Screen wall?


Here is a couple of pictures ...maybe you can get some ideas


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Java said:


> Thanks, Tony.
> 
> I was not planning on having a stage with my screen wall (don't need to encourage the little ones to climb up and dance :nono. Do I build a small base (20" deep) to support the Screen wall?


I'm not quite sure what you mean by suporting the screen wall. The screen should just be hung off of the wall behind it.


----------



## Java (Jun 10, 2007)

salvasol said:


> Here is a couple of pictures ...maybe you can get some ideas


Thanks. I especially like the "wall of sound" :clap:

The screen wall still looks like it might be anchored to the side walls and ceiling. Is that what most do? Doesn't short circuit the sound proofing?


----------



## Java (Jun 10, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean by suporting the screen wall. The screen should just be hung off of the wall behind it.


Sorry. I may not have the right vernacular. What I mean is I will be building a false wall to hang the screen and hide the speakers. My question is how do most secure the wall in light of not short circuiting the sound proofing.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok I see, If you really want to go all the way you can use "green glue" and aluminum chanel to isolate the wall from the outside stuuds. Insulation in between the walls givning mass is the best for stoping sound. Decoupling the walls is also a good idea meaning building a room within a room but that gets costly in a hurry.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Java said:


> Sorry. I may not have the right vernacular. What I mean is I will be building a false wall to hang the screen and hide the speakers. My question is how do most secure the wall in light of not short circuiting the sound proofing.


My screen wall just sits on top of the carpet (no fixings) and is attached to the front wall with struts..
That makes for minimum connection or interaction with other walls and ceiling..


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Consider these:http://www.soundproofingcompany.com/products/dc-04/rsic_dc04_datasheet/


----------

